# what do you do when you see a gsd?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yesterday, out in the boat, I counted about twenty yellow labs on shore,& in boats. I told my DH that for every lab we see =$1 could add to the gas tank(lets go around again)! Well today on another lake, I saw two GSD's in the water and very few labs!!! I was so happy! On the way, we got gas and there was one in a suv next to us. I just want to connect w/owners and talk dog talk...didn't want to take our dogs as it was high 90's and they are better off in the ac at home. Though there was a malumute in a boat, hot---not in the water at the sandbar...btw this is my 100th post! woo~hoo


----------



## pussnrowl (Jun 5, 2006)

I've nearly crashed the car checking out a GSD!

Usually I stop for a chat with the owners, I get stopped too when we are out and about


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

i never see any gsd out,execpt when i went to dog training classes.
but when i'm out with my 2 gsd' i get a lots of compliments. a lots!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I never see them either... A few times I've seen them at the dog park. Theres a white male, big guy that comes. I haven't seen him since before I got Logan though. Tessa would follow him around the dog park even though he was really shy and didn't interact with the other dogs. I thought it was so adorable, she knew her own kind 








I've talked to his owner. And one time I saw a gorgeous blk/tan saddle back at the dog park. I wanted to go talk to the owners, but they were there with some other people talking in a tight circle and being quite rude (someone had not picked up a pile of poop, and the pointed it out, laughed, and moved away from it. I'm sure I don't catch my dogs pooping 100% of the time, and sometimes I can't find it when they went across the field! So if I see a pile someone else missed, I get it. Its the polite thing to do). 

Those are the only other GSDs Ive seen in my city







But I do get comments from people when out with mine! I get a lot of comments at the dog park about how well behaved and trained my dogs are. I thank them and say its a work in progress!


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

We see a few around here. There's a black on in the back-side of our neighborhood, and we usually see a couple at Petsmart.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Usually stop and chat with the owners, except if it's Paul and his dog Cyrus - lol, don't know about Paul but Cyrus doesn't like redheads!


----------



## bearly (May 21, 2007)

my kids get mad at me because I alway yell "LOOK A GSD" and they say mom you are obsessed , and I say well there are worse things to be obsessed about, and I also think I could crash the car trying to get a really good look at it


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I find myself swerving to look at horses as I drive... Lol. No accidents yet though! But Ive swerved a bit into the left lane, or gone onto the shoulder a bit while trying to get a good look...


----------



## Jamie (Oct 9, 2006)

I really check them out to see if I can tell what lines they are from. If my husband ever caught me looking at another man the way I will look at a dog I'd be in deep doo doo.














But he never has to worry, I've always thought at group of dogs are more interesting than any group of men.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my kids think I am obsessed, too! I know where a few live during out travels around town and am always looking for them! I saw a beautiful longcoat at a small park and turned around to get a better look, my dogs were with me and when I started talking to the owner, my pup was barking so much I couldn't hear what he was saying! So I had to leave. His dog was huge and really pretty, I wanted to know where he came from....


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

I live in a small town, and I think that Rex is the only GSD for miles!!! That works for me, as if for some reason, he took off, everyone would know who to call!


----------



## CodiPup (Jun 26, 2007)

Here I was thinking that Codi was the only GSD in our area and yet yesterday, while delivering pamphlets, I stopped at one house and this GSD came bounding out (only looked like 7/8 mnths old) and I started chatting away to the dog and my sister gave me a strange look as if to say..."Are you mad?"

What can I say? Ya just can't help yourself when there's a GSD around? hehe.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

What do I do? 

Well I immediately want another one of course!


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

We have a male on the street behind us and though he's not too
friendly we constantly talk to his owner if she's out when we're 
walking by. She loves to see Kayla. Two streets behind us there is
another male-longcoat-gorgeous boy-and Kayla and he get to play
together from time to time while his momma and I talk. 
When we're out and about driving around we do see a few out
walking. Yes and I can't help staring and get excited when we see 
one. Look! Look! Another Sheppie!! I love seeing other ones and 
talking to their moms or dads.


----------



## Vivian (May 15, 2006)

I never knew there were so many sheps before I got mine. Now I seem to see them everywhere! (Including three others in my neighborhood--we are all on different walking schedules though and I always wonder if the non-GSD neighbors can even tell the dogs apart).


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I very rarely see any, I have one female in class that my guy loves, but I have never seen one while out walking. All I get to see are Labs, and little dogs, and the occasional Labradoodle (sp?) no fun where I am. LOL


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We've met a couple of other GSDs while we were out and about. If they're walking our way and their dog is being friendly, we usually go and talk to them, and we make sure to tell them their GSD is gorgeous (especially on the rare occasion that we see one that's actually to the standard...)!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't use to see many around but suddenly there are lots of them! Diesel played with a black GSD the other day and they played so well together it really made me want another one! 

I my family we have a total of 5 Shepherds! Diesel is mine, Jess belongs to my Aunt and Uncle, Shania was my Grandma's dog but another Uncle has her now and Jett and Jagger live with yet another uncle!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

If I hadn't read the AKC stats for myself, I would think gsds were unpopular dogs. The only time I have seen other gsds was at the NE OH specialty. And I do go out on walks, rides, to parks and pet stores. Where are they all hiding?


----------



## Faith32 (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't see gsd's much either....there is one down the road from me. however I just saw it really good yesterday and the poor pup looks to be in bad shape







maybe old or something but seems to be losing all it's hair like it has mange. however on a brighter note there are a lot of gsd lovers! when I go to pet smart I always have a bunch of people over talking to me about faith. alot of them had shephards at home....it's like a mental thing that draws you to other gsd owners. we all figure we all love the breed why not talk to one another.







gotta love the GSD and I do believe I have almost wrecked as well looking at other GSD's.lol.


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I never knew how many there were around but about 2 months after I lost Ephany I was helping my sister take her shibu inu to a rabies clinic 
oh all the gorgous babies there i wanted to take them all 

there was a wonderful if bit scared Black GSD behind us and about 8-10 other gsds there all beutiful
and all of them were well behaved the only dag that had problems was a mixed bredd that kept snarling nad lunging not sure what breeds in the mix but his owner had to keep him back away from everyone


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

If I'm in the car, and spot one I try to distract Ozzy, by talking to him about the weather, or singing to him, just so he doesn't spot it and bark.
If we're out walking, I cross the street, but I do that for all dogs!
If I'm out alone, I smile polietly and walk on by, they don't want to hear my uneducated drivel.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Normally if I see one outside while we're driving by I'll look long and hard and literally turn my whole body around just to look at it for as long as possible. It's a good thing I don't drive yet!! LOL

But if I'm out walking around most of the time I'll just pass by and smile, depending on whether or not I feel like talking to another person. I'll talk though if I have Chase or they bring their dog up to me. Or if I'm feeling really spontaneous, then I might go up and talk to them. Stupid social anxiety.









But any time I see a GSD I do what Jamie does, I'll always check and see what lines they are. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On my way to work there is a farm with a loyal GSD in the yard, Monday I didn't see him or today. Then today, the newspaper had a lost ad for one in his area... I hope it wasn't him!! And as smart as they are, how would he get lost?


----------



## tumble147 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know where every gsd lives on the block lol! When i see one and im out with my dog i tell her "look theirs a gsd!" Im totally obsessed, head over heels in love with gsd. I will never own a different breed. They are a standard above the rest.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I usually break my neck looking at them while trying to keep large amounts of drool in. Sometimes I try to talk to the owner. Really depends on what I'm doing and where I am.


----------



## elviraglass (Mar 8, 2007)

I LOVE to watch GSDs especially when they are well trained. To me there is nothing more beautiful than a GSD flowing in harmony with his/her owner.







So when I see that I stop in my tracks and just absorb the sight. They are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Want to hear an embarrassing story? If not - don't continue to read. lol! We we lived in FL, me (and hubby when he wasn't working) used to volunteer at the Pinellas County SPCA. For 2 weeks I saw this before GSD, only from afar, because he was being held in a special place no one was allowed to go because he was confiscated from his owners for abuse.







So day after day I would go by and see this B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L GSD sitting all alone in his concrete "jail".







Then one day while on my "rounds" to take the dogs out and play/brush them I saw him!!!!!!!!! The beautiful GSD I have been watching from afar for 2 weeks!!!! A worker at the SPCA walked past me and hubby, with this big guy on a leash to put him in the area so people could see him to be adopted. She unlocked the door, put him in, shut the door, he shook off the suds from the bath he was just given and I stood there - eyes wide open - mouth wide open for about 30 seconds - then.........................I drooled! LOL Seriously - I drooled!!!! lol Hubby looked over and saw me drool. LOL!! So.....I unlocked the door, took him out for a walk and ........ here he is today....












































Of course I took him home!!!!!!! That was the beginning of the story of how our Zeus came to be. Poor thing was abused, couldn't walk because the pads of his feet were worn down and burnt and were bleeding, 35lb underweight - and didn't know how to even get up on the couch. But we fixed that.


















We call this...."The Baby"sitter".

















So...when you ask what do I do when I see a GSD - I drool and then adopt them!!









Sorry if that was too long.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, Zeus and your boy seem to really have a special bond! What a great story, if only we could save them all....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, Linda I wouldn't be embarrassed by that story! Zeus is so handsome and all the pictures of him just scream 'I love my family!'


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG I cried reading about Zeus-he loves his boy so so so much!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! He looks so much a part of you family, how unbelieveable perfect.........


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Before I had Della, I would think how lucky those people were. I would wish for my GSD. 

Sometimes I would try and speak with the owners. 

I would usually see a lot of Great Bernese Mountain dogs and black or yellow Labs.  

I have seen more GSD's lately. It is not a figment of my imagination, it seems as if GSD's are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

I ususally crane my neck when I'm in the car, carefully, if I'm driving, lol! If on foot, I try to speak with the owner if they're around, and tell them how beautiful the GSD is! I got to meet an all white one the other day, stopped to look at some furniture for sale in a front yard, (nice pieces, real wood) and got to talking to the lady and she mentioned she had a white GSD, we said we had 2 of our own, and we got to meet hers! Very nice lady, very nice dog! She wasn't sure of our reception, said her dog was leery around women, but I assured her no matter what I wouldn't hold her responsible for whatever happend, (I'm not stupid, so I wouldn't approach a bad attitude anyway) and he was great! Sniffed the hand I held out, wagged his tail and let me pet him with no problems. Great day!


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

I drool! Thank goodness my GSD's manners are better than mine at times like that! If it reads like a fair or considerate time to speak, I always do (if we're not in the car), even if it's nothing but "beautiful dog." And I've noticed that GSD owners are always different than all other dog owners, even if they have other breeds along. They're never unfriendly but almost always a tad bit reserved. Like good GSDs. Although no dog should ever be approached without permission, I never approach GSDs, something I've just recently recognized in myself. I think that's maybe because I feel pulled towards the owner of the best breed there is as a kindred spirit and want to hear their story or experience, something that can be shared, and reserve my love, adoration and obsession for my own GSD.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Walk into a wall. Trip over my own feet. Go pavement-surfing.. you name it. Who can concentrate on mobility, when there's a droolworthy GSD present?


----------



## surfcaster (Apr 25, 2007)

when we got noah,,i never noticed before at all but the lady across the street has a german shepherd,,he's very big and tall,,31 inches,,but beautiful,,so right off i started talking to her about her dog,,and she gave me alot of great tips,,she walks him everyday right beside her, she doesnt have to say heel, because he already does it,,so now when i see them i cant help but to run to the window and watch them go by,,,ive become a stalker,,lol


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't see many, but usually I just gawk & drool.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Whenever I see a GS, I drool as well. If it's at all possible I go up and talk to the owner about their dog. Sometimes my kids get embarassed at my boldness, but when they get the ok to pet the dog, they are happy about what I do. lol.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Awww, thanks guys! I am so thankful for my Zeus! I was in the right place at the right time to get this big guy!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I dont see many either, the one Sable who I was friendly with his owner, I think they moved he wasnt friendly but she was good at giving tips, she demonstrated his gentle leader she had on him lol and tonight, I noticed a guy walking his up the road, I stared cause I love GSD's and was gonna ask how old him/her was but they went up the other street

the dog, not the guy lol Everyone around here seems to know about Sash, I was surprised but i think its because fr so long, you didnt see any GSD;s except him. When he was a puppy guys mainly would stop and ask to pet him or just stop car to look at him, girls didnt seem too interested, I guess they like the foo foo dogs. Except the one girl who walked the Sable. 
One thing I can say, anytime I see one, its always on a leash unlike other breeds.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Me too! I very seldom see a GSD when I am out and about. But when I do, it's a major event and I usually get involved in a rather lenghty conversation. There seems to be an instant bond with GSD people.


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

Whenever I see a GSD I MUST speak to the owners. Just have to!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was at pet-co and pet supplies plus yesterday, and saw a GSD pup at each store! One was a service dog in training, a pretty light sable girl. Her owner/ trainer was fitting her with a prong collar and she was just 5 mos.(it was the larger size one). She was a very serious owner, I asked her if she will have to give her up after the training, and she told me that she will be retiring her older service dog(10 yrs), and this pup is the replacement. The other pup was 4 mos,"bindy" and was a very stunning silver sable. I asked her owner if she was familiar with this website. Then in the afternoon there was a long coat in the festival that was going on in our little town. This dog needed a really good brushing out, but was on alert, as the good GSD does, that we all know and love! Wow three in one day


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I proudly stalk the owner, and force them to talk to a stranger that is ogling their dog. I know they must have things to do, but I bug them anyway. This week-end a cute little sports car convertable pulled up beside me at a red light. It had the cutest GSD pup in it. I was staring. The lady was giving me a concerned look, and a weak, "your making me uncomfortale smile". I rolled down my window, and told them what a beautiful pup they had. She smiled and said thank you. She said she thought I was admiring the car. I told her the car was nice, but the dog was the real looker. They laughed and drove away.


----------



## Holmgirl15 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am the worst!

I first make a loud, "AWWWWW" followed by, "look at the baby!" (they could be the oldest, grayest GSD you've ever seen, but they're still babies to me!)

Then I fight of the overwhelming urge to go over and shower them with pets, butt scratches and kisses!

(I always ask before touching... but sometimes it's hard to remember!)


----------



## medicinehat_2u (Sep 24, 2007)

I will literally drool. If I see the GSD in the back of a truck or something like that I, I wait for the owner. That way I can ask if I can pet them. We have two "working" dogs that I know that live close to us, they are GSDs. The owners know me by name. heehee.. There is just something about the GSD that no matter what they are doing or what they look like, that calls for attention. Its like they have a sign on them that says " HEY LOOK AT ME, LOVE ME" lol


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Generally my GSD is with me and we approacxh the other GSD. This mostly occurs at festvals, etc. so the dogs we approach are very well trained and used to crowds.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a drooler too and hard pressed not to bug the owners of them all. I am not always successful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was at a park, trailhead today and there was a long coat there. I had to cross the street to the other part of the park to go to see this fuzzybutt, and my kids were making fun of me stalking another one! Well, we didn't get over there in time and the people were gone so an up close and personal view never happened( On my daily drives there are over 20 GSD's that I am aware of...obsessed?? Now I am training in a new club with all gsd's and I just love the different looks they all have, and watching them work is never boring!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsrescueI LOVE to watch GSDs especially when they are well trained. To me there is nothing more beautiful than a GSD flowing in harmony with his/her owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same way. i wonder if people with other breeds feel the same way about their dogs? i like dogs but i love GSD's and the way they look, a class of it's own.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

It's very rare for me to see another German Shepherd around here.

When I do I usually yell out to who ever I'm with "There's another German Shepherd!!" In the car I'll stare at it for as long as I can.

When I see one on a walk, I will try and make eye contact with the owner, then ask if I can pet him/her.

Last week at the dog park a gorgeous, excellent temperament, female GSD showed up. Yukon was in love! His bark went from a deep, meaningful bark to a "I'm a gentleman, you can do anything you want to me."


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

In my neighborhood there are MANY GSDs around, actually there are 3 that live down the block from me. The owners their always talk to me and invite me over to let my dogs play with theirs. They are very nice people.







I know of atleast 10 besides the 3 down the street. I swear, every time I go for a walk their is another shepherd. Outside of our neighborhood I always see other shepherds whether in the car or at a pet store or park. For some reason, I'm happy just starring at the dog instead of talking to the owner because they seem to busy starring at my dogs.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Linda, what a beautiful drooling happy ending story...

I dont see much of GSD walking on streets here. My brother bought a GS a few months before we bought ours. He kept telling us, buy one come one buy one...anyhow we did. They are beautiful dogs. But I like to watch all dogs when I see one walking. I love watching dobermans walking, they trott when they walk. Just like a horse that trotts...they have grace in their walk. Like I said, we dont see much walking. Went to our dog park and for the first time I saw this lady coming in to the park with a GS. She notice we were the owner of Major so she came up to me and started to ask question. Her GS was small so I asked her, "is she 3-4months?" She said NO shes 6.5months old. Wow her dog was a 1/4 size of my GS. Then she asked me how old was mine. I felt embarrass to say. I told her he's 7.5months old. Her dog weights 40lbs. Has a black face. She a pretty little thing but i found like she had the body of a fox. Short, sleek. Ive never seen a GSD like that. 

Now when I see one walking on the streets, I look and I guess we all tend to compare with ours. I like all dogs. And when I read a story like yours Linda, I raise my hat to people like you. Good Deed!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

If I can, I will stop and talk to the people. I see very few GSDs around here. I thought I was strange for checking out every dog I see, especially GSDs until the other day.
Kaper and I were out for our run. I noticed two people in a car stopped in traffic, I couldn't quite see their faces because of the glare from the sun, but I could tell they were staring at Kaper. I realized just as I passed that they were two of my coworkers. They are huge GSD lovers as well. I laughed to myself that they were so busy looking at Kaper that they didn't even notice it was me. They later said they realized it was me after I passed but hadn't noticed right away because they were so busy admiring Kape. LOL.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I get sooo excited !! As if I am witnessing a rock star !!

Yes, I become unglued, but in a conservative kinda way.......
as in WOW !!! DID YA SEE THAT ????

There is only 2 other GSD's in my area, and I rarely see them.

When I walk Tonga, I do get stares, which is fine by me. It means someone is taking notice of my big ol' fur baby, and not my flabby arms, butt and sometimes outrageous hair style.....depending on my mood of course !

I love all GSD's !!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I absolutely initiate contact (without my dog).Met some great owners many of which werre much MORE qualified/experienced than me and excuse me if I say have also met some who have really NOT been involved with rescue/problem dogs and can be kinda snotty-overbearing in many ways.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

If I sense that the owner was friendly I definitely go and talk to them! While driving both my husband and I will point out dogs. haha!


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Bellidansa, that was funny


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I always check them out and make conversation with the owner! Just as people do with me when I'm out with Ava. People just stare at us and it's always children that come up to me and want to pet her, the parents are always much more fearful of her. I have always found that interesting. The kids always say "look, it's a police dog!"


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I get pretty excited when I see another one...for being so high on the popular dog list, there are not very many out and about. I will always ask if I can stop and say hello and if my dog is with me I will ask if she can say hello, too. I think Mandalay gets excited when she sees another GSD too!!

There is one in our neighborhood that I only see when I am in the car and cannot stop to say hi.


----------

